# Using Excel on the go



## starl (Jul 26, 2013)

Do you, or your company, use Excel on something portable (tablet, isomething?)?

Please add any additional options/comments below.

Thanks


----------



## Smitty (Jul 26, 2013)

I use the Surface Pro now that I have one.  It's been really handy on flights where a laptop is too cumbersome for the seatback tray.

Previously, I used one iteration of Docs on the Go with Excel or another on an Android, but that wasn't for anything serious, just things like keeping track of mileage.  I don't think I'd ever take any phone spreadsheet app seriously.


----------



## starl (Jul 26, 2013)

but what about for basic data entry? Like inspections? inventory?


----------



## Smitty (Jul 26, 2013)

That's an idea.  In fact, a while back I met with the VP for a company based in Northern California that had an app that would take an Excel input form and customize it for hand-held devices (MobileFrame: The leading provider of wireless mobile applications).  I can put you in touch with them if you want.  It was pretty slick.  If I recall, they did a lot with InterMec for hand-held devices, but you could use smart phones/tablets as well.

We were looking at something similar to keep track of inventory on our plant floor.  In the end, while we didn't do anything (the company went belly-up, and so did me caring), it seemed like barcode scanners would have been a better option.


----------



## starl (Jul 26, 2013)

oh - i'm not looking to create or have created for me. I'm try to judge usage and what needs to be supported.


----------



## Smitty (Jul 26, 2013)

Gotcha


----------



## netanel99 (Jul 28, 2013)

If that's helps - I've got my solution for excel - on the go, 4 months ago, and just very happy with this kind of solution.

I have galaxy 4S that is allways connected to the internet, and connect to my "at home" laptop through a desktop's remote control software - TeamViewer all the time, so I have the mobility of my phone - so I can take it anywhere I go. and also the full power of the excel because I'm controlling and viewing my laptop through my phone (and I need other software that Available to me only on Windows-constraints of works)
for me it's ok that it's comes with small screen , I'm looking for mobility - and full fonctionality of excel and other WIN programs.


----------



## starl (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks, netanel99. That's the kind of info/ideas I'm looking for. I hadn't considered the usage of remote software, which means you're actually using your pc. I need help looking inside and outside of the box


----------



## netanel99 (Jul 29, 2013)

That's great. For me I've found it to work really as I've intended (+).  
Do you refer to the consulting service via email :  "consult @ mrexcel.com"  ?


----------



## starl (Jul 29, 2013)

yes, that's the big mailbox for the consulting. If you have a project, though, you can just email me directly at tracy@mrexcel.com


----------



## Zack Barresse (Aug 3, 2013)

I've used remote apps such as TeamViewer from my phone but found it was difficult to navigate on such a small screen.  I'll almost always try to use the web app if I can.  Haven't had a chance to play with Office for iOS because you need an O365 subscription for it.  On the go I almost always use my tablet with a full Office install.  If I didn't have that I would look for the web app first.

There's another iOS app called CloudOn, which apparently they host a free (don't know how) Office and you can link to SkyDrive, Google, etc.  Don't know much about it, but it did work when I tried it out a few months ago.


----------



## starl (Aug 3, 2013)

Zack Barresse said:


> I've used remote apps such as TeamViewer from my phone but found it was difficult to navigate on such a small screen.  I'll almost always try to use the web app if I can.  Haven't had a chance to play with Office for iOS because you need an O365 subscription for it.  On the go I almost always use my tablet with a full Office install.  If I didn't have that I would look for the web app first.
> 
> There's another iOS app called CloudOn, which apparently they host a free (don't know how) Office and you can link to SkyDrive, Google, etc.  Don't know much about it, but it did work when I tried it out a few months ago.



Zack - the office version on the tablet is a full version, with VBA? Android or Windows 8?


----------



## Smitty (Aug 3, 2013)

Zack and I both have the Surface Pro, so full Office & VBA.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Aug 3, 2013)

Yup, Win8Pro. Didn't want the RT, no VBA.


----------



## starl (Aug 4, 2013)

Pro on a tablet? How does that run?


----------



## Smitty (Aug 4, 2013)

starl said:


> Pro on a tablet? How does that run?



I can't speak for other tablets, but it runs fine on the Surface.  Granted, it's not knock your socks off performance, but it's pretty good.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Aug 4, 2013)

I've been happy with it.  Gotta get used to Touch mode, but other than that it's cool.  I actually really dig Outlook in Touch mode on the tablet, works really well.  And the Surface has enough horsepower to do most things I want in Excel/Access.


----------

